# Where to buy ATI bulbs locally? Combination ideas



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey hey hey!

Anyone know where to buy some 60" ATI bulbs in the GTA? I'd order from Reefsupplies but I don't want to risk shipping issues. 

Also, my fixture is going to be 4 T5 bulbs with 5 panels of full spectrum LEDs. I'm looking for 4 bulbs that will crank out some serious par and give me some good base color that I can tune with my LEDs.

I've considered these two combos:

Blue +
Actinic
Purple Plus
Blue +

and

Blue +
Actinic
Coral +
Blue +

I feel like the Purple plus will give me more pep and pop that can be lightened with my LEDs if needed. The Coral + sounds like it will give me a nice rounded look combined with the other 3 bulbs so that the tank will look good (but more neutral) with just the T5s running.

Any ideas?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Look up March at fragbox.. Just grabbed my T5s from him 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Fragbox or Bigshow carry them. 

With only 4 bulbs I would skip the Actinic. 

B+
C+
ABS (Aquablue Special) 
B+ 

Would be my choice.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Yup I have all in stock at the best prices


----------

